# Beinhart-Wochenenden August - Eifel und Fränkische



## X-Präsi (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz!

Auch im August wirds einiges an Beinhart-Touren geben:
*
04.-06.08. Die beiden Eifel-Yetis laden in ihre Heimat Vulkaneifel ein:*
Markus B. und ich freuen uns schon darauf, Euch unsere Eifel-Highlights on bike zu zeigen. Z.B. die Singletrail-Umrundung des Nürburgrings und der Lieserpfad und die 7-Maare-Tour (Vulkanseen) warten auf uns. Vom Tempo her wird es wieder recht moderat zugehen, aber fahrtechnisch ist es nix für völlig Ungeübte.
Es wird urig gezeltet (aber mit Toilettenanschluss und Dusche) . Die Kosten halten sich damit in sehr überschaubarem Rahmen.

Mehr in Kürze in einem Flyer.


*18.-20.08. Trailparadies Fränkische Schweiz die II.*
Nachdem mich im vergangenen Jahr einige fast mit GEwalt zu einer Wiederholung der Tour de Franken gezwungen haben, wirds in diesem Jahr wiederholt!
Mein Co-Guide Uli (Eingeborener) und ich haben ein paar neue Touren ausgetüftelt. Das Essen im Drei Linden mit Grill Party gut & günstig wie gehabt. Alles weitere im angehängten Flyer:


----------



## Floyd_1969 (15. Juli 2006)

Na dann gehts von Kirchberg zum Ring 

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2006)

Hi,
wegen der Eifel-Tour: Hätte auch Zeit und große Lust, nur .... ich bin totaler Camping-Hasser. Gibts da eventuell auch ne günstige Möglichkeit in nem Bett zu pofen?? Schlafsack wäre ok, auf dem Boden pennen nicht 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Floyd_1969 (16. Juli 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wegen der Eifel-Tour: Hätte auch Zeit und große Lust, nur .... ich bin totaler Camping-Hasser. Gibts da eventuell auch ne günstige Möglichkeit in nem Bett zu pofen?? Schlafsack wäre ok, auf dem Boden pennen nicht
> 
> CU
> ...



Habe noch eine Kabine in meinem Zelt frei wie du dir das Ding einrichtes 
wäre mir egal aber ne Schrankwand passt nicht rein  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Ripman (16. Juli 2006)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch eine Kabine in meinem Zelt frei wie du dir das Ding einrichtes
> wäre mir egal aber ne Schrankwand passt nicht rein
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Hi Clemens,

Dein Angebot nehme ich gerne an, die Schrankwand lasse ich dann auch zu Hause. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein passendes Feldbett  Machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juli 2006)

Und hier noch der Flyer für die Eifel:


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Juli 2006)

Zwischenstand Eifel: 8 Peoplez (Rest heute: 8)

Zwischenstand Fränkische: 13 Peoplez (Rest heute: 7)


----------



## fully olli (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,

bin zwar noch kein Beinhartmitglied, wäre jedoch als Gast gern dabei.

Bin auch für eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu haben!!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juli 2006)

fully olli schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin zwar noch kein Beinhartmitglied, wäre jedoch als Gast gern dabei.
> 
> ...



prima  

bei welcher der beiden Touren denn? Bitte schick mir noch ne Mail


----------



## fully olli (30. Juli 2006)

Moin, Moin

ist meine Mail zur Eifelanmeldung bei Dir angekommen? 

Gruß Olli


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2006)

fully olli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> 
> ist meine Mail zur Eifelanmeldung bei Dir angekommen?
> 
> Gruß Olli




hab auch schon geantwortet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (1. August 2006)

Anbei noch ein Highlight für Sonntag bei der Tour um die Nordschleife.
Auf der neuen Grand Prix Strecke findet am Wochenende die 
WORLD SERIES BY RENAULT statt.
Ich habe für uns genügend Freikarten organisiert, sodass wir 
die Präsentation/Demonstration eines Renault Formel 1 Boliden als Zwischenstop 
hautnah erleben werden.
Also, für den Sonntag noch Ohrenschützer mitnehmen  
Freue mich schon riesig auf die Touren mit Euch.


----------



## X-Präsi (1. August 2006)

Hier nun die Teilnehmerinfo fÃ¼r die Eifeltour nÃ¤chstes WOE. Wer noch spontan mitfahren mÃ¶chte, einfach bis Donnerstag Abend hier posten.

_Hallo liebe angehende Eifelyetis!

Markus und ich freuen uns, dass trotz einiger gesundheitsbedingter Absagen noch eine kleine, schlagkrÃ¤ftige Truppe fÃ¼r den Ritt auf dem Vulkan zusammengekommen ist:

-Clemens Wenzel (so sein Doc noch grÃ¼nes Licht gibt)
-Markus SchÃ¼ler (fÃ¤hrt abends heim, da aus der Gegend)
-Stefan Lamby
-Oliver Datz
-Achim Schauermann
-Markus Bouhs
-Meinereiner (Thomas K)

Sowie als Mitfahrer zu Tagestouren:
-Mein Eifel-Freund Tommi
-JÃ¼rgen Trapp

Und evtl. noch 2 ÃberraschungsgÃ¤ste...

Markus und ich haben alles gegeben, um Euch die geilsten Trails der Vulkan-Eifel zu zeigen... ;-))

*=>Und das haben wir mit Euch vor:*

*->Freitag:*
Wer noch abends kleines Schnupper-TÃ¶urchen mitfahren will, bis 17 Uhr Anreise, zeltaufbau und 18 Uhr in die Pedale treten. Dauer ca. 2 Stunden. 
Anschliessend beglÃ¼cken wir den Gastronomen des Ortes (GaststÃ¤tte "Waldesruh" um 21 Uhr).

*->Samstag:*
Der berÃ¼hmt-berÃ¼chtigte Lieserpfad mit vielen leckeren Trailabschnitten erwartet uns. Auch werden wir das eine oder andere StÃ¼ckchen schieben mÃ¼ssen (geht aber noch). Je nach Fitness der Teilnehmer (und des Guides ;-)), Wetter und Streckenzustand werden wir die Strecke variieren zwischen 50 Km / 1000 Hm und 70 Km / 1300 Hm. Tempo definitiv locker! Wir fahren so, dass jeder mitkommt. 
Abends lecker Grillen und Lagerfeuer! 

*->Sonntag:*
Die Umrundung der legendÃ¤ren NÃ¼rburgring-Nordschleife, auch die "grÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle" genannt, mit Besuch der "Hohen Acht", dem hÃ¶chsten Eifel-Gipfel. 35 Km / 1200 Hm mit feinsten Singletrails. AuÃerdem haben wir Freikarten fÃ¼rs Autorennen auf der Grand Prix Strecke, wo wir mal reinschnuppern werden. 

* =>Hier noch die Infos von Markus B. zu Schlafen, Hapahapa, Anfahrt usw.:*

*->Hapahapa:*
FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck bei Markus' Eltern drauÃen im Ã¼berdachtem Bereich (direkt um die Ecke vom Zeltplatz). Es gibt Kafee, MÃ¼sli, Brot / BrÃ¶tchen, Marmelade, Wurst und KÃ¤se. Sollte jemand noch ExtrawÃ¼nsche haben, bitte selber mitbringen. Freitag gehtâs zum Dorwirt. Samstag wird gegrillt. 
Die Kosten fÃ¼rs FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, Grillen, GetrÃ¤nke (kaufen wir vor Ort) und Duschbenutzung werden auf alle umgelegt. Die Kosten werden in absolut Ã¼berschaubarem Rahmen bleiben.

*->Schlafen:*
Wir campen in der NÃ¤he des SportplatzgebÃ¤udes (also nix Donnerbalken!), wo wir auch Duschen kÃ¶nnen etc.  

*->Was mitnehmen?*
Mitzubringen sind Zelt, Matte, Schlafsack, Teller und Besteck zum grillen. Bikeschloss fÃ¼r Tour am Sonntag um Bikes am NÃ¼rburgring abzuschliessen.

*->Anfahrt nach Wanderath / Sportplatz:*
A61 bis Kreuz Koblenz -> A 48 Richtung Trier -> Ausfahrt Mayen --> Richtung Mayen --> B258 Richtung NÃ¼rburgring -> Virneburg geht es rechts am Cafe Lang nach Freilingen / Wanderath --> Zielort Wanderath komplett durchfahren. Ca. 300 m nach Ortsausgang gehts links zum Sportplatz.

Fahrgemeinschaften (wer kann mitnehmen bzw. muss mitgenommen werden?) und Schlafpaarungen (wer braucht / hat ein Zelt?) finden sich am einfachsten hier im Forum. 

Wenn noch Fragen sind, gerne auch telefonisch (0178 / 78 555 62).

GruÃ

Thomas 

PS: ich suche auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit!_

Ja i freu mi!


----------



## maifelder (2. August 2006)

Die frischen Brötchen könnte ich mitbringen, die sind dann frisch und ihr müsst nicht erst mit dem Radel losfahren.

Ihr hättet dann Sa und So frische Brötchen. Sind 3 Stück für jeden ausreichend?

Sonntag macht der Bäcker aber erst um 8Uhr auf, brauche ca 20min bis nach Wanderath, Frühstück wäre dann so gegen 8.30Uhr, ist hoffentlich ausreichend.

Für das Grillen werden ja dann auch noch Weißbrot bzw. Brötchen benötigt.

Müsste ich dann bis Freitag abend ca 20Uhr wissen, ob oder ob nicht.

@Präsi: Wann geht es Samstag los, Frühstück und Abfahrt?


----------



## X-Präsi (2. August 2006)

maifelder schrieb:
			
		

> @Präsi: Wann geht es Samstag los, Frühstück und Abfahrt?



Wir werden von Wanderath um 09.30 Uhr mit dem Auto zum Start bei Daun düsen und dort ca. 10.15 Uhr losstrampeln.

Wegen Brötchen usw. muss Markus Sparcy antworten - seine Baustelle. 

Ansonsten hoffe ich nur, dass die WEttervorhersage lügt... *schüttel*


----------



## maifelder (2. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden von Wanderath um 09.30 Uhr mit dem Auto zum Start bei Daun düsen und dort ca. 10.15 Uhr losstrampeln.




Ich habe mich schon gewundert, 70km und 7 Maare. Bei der letzten RTF waren das so 100km mehr gewesen. Wäre von Wanderath mit dem Rad auch ein bißchen weit gewesen.


----------



## Sparcy (2. August 2006)

Hab Dir eine PM geschrieben.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (2. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hoffe ich nur, dass die WEttervorhersage lügt... *schüttel*




Typischen Nürburgring-Wetter eben, kalt und nass. Liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich dabei bin, als ich das letzte Mal am Ring zum Radeln war, RaR2004, hat es auch geschüttet, es war auch kalt und es war auch im Sommer.


----------



## Floyd_1969 (2. August 2006)

Biete Schlafkabine in geräumigem 2 Kabinenzelt ( vorzugsweise an alleinstehende Frau zwischen 20-35) bei Intresse Bitte an Chiffre 978234-543  

Da mein Untermieter ( Ripman ) abgesagt hat habe ich wieder 1-2 Schlafplätze frei (zur Not halt doch an männliche Teilnehmer   )

bis dann 

G.B.

Clemens


----------



## Sparcy (2. August 2006)

Sollte ich abends am Lagerfeuer so knülle sein, dass
ich nicht mehr heimradeln/laufen kann, 
komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.
Wäre dann so eine Art Ausnüchterungszelle


----------



## fully olli (2. August 2006)

Servus Leute,

hab noch einen Platz im Auto frei, wer ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bitte posten.

Gruß Olli


----------



## X-Präsi (2. August 2006)

Habe noch ne komplette Zeltkabine in meinem luxuriösen Palast frei. 

Dafür brauche ich aber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Clemens - steht Dein Angebot noch?


----------



## Floyd_1969 (3. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch ne komplette Zeltkabine in meinem luxuriösen Palast frei.
> 
> Dafür brauche ich aber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Clemens - steht Dein Angebot noch?



Habe einen Platz in meinem Hähnchentransporter für Dich gebucht . Ich kann morgen so zwischen 15-15.30 Uhr bei Dir sein .

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## X-Präsi (3. August 2006)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen Platz in meinem Hähnchentransporter für Dich gebucht . Ich kann morgen so zwischen 15-15.30 Uhr bei Dir sein .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Clemens



15 Uhr wäre prima!


----------



## X-Präsi (3. August 2006)

Bei Sorgen, Nöten, Anregungen, Verspätungen, Verfahrern 0178 78 555 62.

Sind ab 14.45 Uhr auf dem Highway...


----------



## Sparcy (3. August 2006)

Oder, 01631484075. Bis morgen in der Eifel.

Markus


----------



## X-Präsi (6. August 2006)

Nach einem Schwimmärmchen-Freitag folgte ein Traum-Bikewetter. Hier die ersten Fotos von der 7-Maare-Tour (58 Km / 1400 Hm) mit einigen persönlichen Bestleistungen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. August 2006)

wackere Beinharte auf Tour


----------



## X-Präsi (6. August 2006)

Der Nordschleifentag mit einer erfreulichen Bekanntschaft (auch wenn mir Schumi lieber gewesen wäre...)


----------



## X-Präsi (7. August 2006)

Und das Allerbeste:

mein Handy geht wieder! Hat die Eifeldusche nach kleiner Fön-Orgie gestern Abend mittlerweile verdaut...


----------



## maifelder (7. August 2006)

Das sind doch tolle Neuigkeiten.

Ich bin auch heil um die Nordschleife gekommen, ohne mich flachzulegen.

Der Einstieg in die Trails war an 2 Stellen so gut wie gar nicht zu finden, oder ich habe die Schilder übersehen, oder es ging wirklich über die normale Straße.

Habe mir zuerst noch überlegt, ob ich nicht 2 Runden fahre soll, einmal links rum, einmal rechtsrum, um zu schauen, was einfacher ist. Mir ist allerdings der Sprit ausgegangen, so dass ich mit einer 1 Runde und 32km genug hatte. Die Hm hielten sich aber mit knappen 700 im Rahmen. 

Was sagt der Fachmann aus der Gegend? Bin ich zuviel gefahren/zu wenig, stimmt das mit den Hm?

Mir hat das Wochenende sehr gut gefallen, müssten man mal wiederholen.


----------



## Sparcy (7. August 2006)

Hallo Markus,

mit den Höhenmeter kommts hin. 
Die reine Nordschleife hat so ca. 700 hm.
Ich werde die Norschleifen Tour incl. Hohe Acht (1300 Hm)
in den nächsten Wochen mal sonntags anbieten.
Vielleicht bist Du ja mit dabei.

Bis denne...

VG
Markus


----------



## Bettina (7. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr Eifel-Fans,
nachdem ich ja leider die schöne Camping-Tour am Samstagabend abbrechen musste, freue ich mich umso mehr, dass Sparcy die Nordschleife erneut guiden will.  Da komme ich doch mit!
Aber was habt ihr denn nun am Sonntag gemacht?? Habt ihr den Maifelder alleine fahren lassen?  

Klärt mich doch mal auf *neugierig*  

Die Touren am Freitag und Samstag waren echt klasse, vielen Dank. 
 Gruß Bettina


----------



## maifelder (7. August 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was habt ihr denn nun am Sonntag gemacht?? Habt ihr den Maifelder alleine fahren lassen?




Ich war ja auch erholt und habe gut geschlafen.  

Ich war wirklich alleine an der Nordschleife, bin entgegengesetzt der normalen Streckenführung gefahren, 5 Leute auf dem MTB kamen mir entgegen, 1 Fußgänger mit Hund, 2 Nordicwalker und 3 Motorcrossfahrer.

Ich dachte, es ginge am Ring zu, wie bei einer CTF, hunderte von Biker, stattdessen absolut tote Hose.

Vielleicht wollten die nicht dreckig werden. Habe jede Pfütze mitgenommen, die sich mir in den Weg gestellt hat.

@Sparcy: Wenn ich an dem WE zuhause bin, komme ich auf jeden Fall mit, von Wiesbaden fahre ich allerdings nicht extra dafür in die Heimat.

Kreuzschmerzen weg, Bettina? Nässe, Kälte oder doch was schlimmeres?


----------



## Bettina (7. August 2006)

maifelder schrieb:
			
		

> Kreuzschmerzen weg, Bettina? Nässe, Kälte oder doch was schlimmeres?



Danke der Nachfrage, ich sitze jetzt noch etwas kreuzlahm im Büro  aber spätestens, wenn das schöne Wetter wieder um ist, wird es mir wieder besser gehen   Aber es war nur die Kälte/Nässe.

Wenn die Tagestour ansteht, kann ich dich ja in meinenm Großraumtransporter mitnehmen. 

@carboni: da gehen drei mit kleinem Gepäck und Bike rein!

Und die anderen Beinharten hatten zuviel Brandbeschleuniger eingegeatmet?


----------



## X-Präsi (7. August 2006)

Tja - wie soll man den Sonntag erklären  

Es fing um ca. 4 Uhr morgens mit einem leichten Trommeln auf dem Zeltdach an, das sich dann  bis 8 Uhr stetig infernalisch gesteigert hat. Deswegen haben wir ziemlich weicheierig schon mal das Frühstück hinausgeschoben und bei lecker Handkäs, Ei und Marmelade dann entschieden, dass der Nürburgring mit dem Auto ja auch ganz nett (und vor allem trocken) ist.
So sind wir (außer dem tapferen Maifelder) dann wie ein paar Tausend andere auch auf die Tribünen gewackelt, haben uns im Innenraum bei den Highlghts aus 50 Jahren Renault-Geschichte rumgetrieben (ich sage nur Alpine A 110 und Hamsterbacken-Turbo) und zum Schluss noch ganz ergriffen dem Sound des F1-Weltmeisterautos gelauscht und kurz Alonso erklärt (in Ungarn war nur sein Double), dass er aufhören kann, da Schumi eh wieder Weltmeister wird . 

Mit der traditionellen Ring-Kost "Monster-Curry mit Pommes rot-weiss" sank dann auch der Trailwille der Beteiligten gen Null und wir beschlossen, auf der Couch mit Sparcys Eltern noch den Formel 1 - Grand Prix im TV anzugucken. Leider hatte Alonso am Schluss dann doch recht behalten, was den Titelkampf angeht. 

Achso - noch lecker Kuchen, 27 Kaffe, 2 Liter Kaba, 1 Kilo Nudelsalat zum Mitnehmen nicht zu vergessen.

Dank an die Sparcy-Mama und den Papa für die perfekte Rundumbetreuung!!!

Wir kommen wieder zur Nordschleifenumrundung und anschliessender Tortenschlacht nach Wanderath!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (7. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Dank an die Sparcy-Mama und den Papa für die perfekte Rundumbetreuung!!!



Wie konnte ich das vergessen?   Auch von meiner Seite DANKE   es war eine klasse Versorgung!!


----------



## Sparcy (7. August 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Wie konnte ich das vergessen?   Auch von meiner Seite DANKE   es war eine klasse Versorgung!!





			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Dank an die Sparcy-Mama und den Papa für die perfekte Rundumbetreuung!!!



Danke! Werde ich weiterleiten


----------



## Herbergsvater (7. August 2006)

Geiles Wochenende  

Wir konnten viele wissenschaftliche Tests machen z.B. wieviel Wasser geht in ein 1 Mannzelt  

Vielen Dank an die Eltern von Markus  

Ich freue mich schon auf die  Nordschleifentour .

Bis dann

G.B.


----------



## fully olli (7. August 2006)

Fand das Eifelwochenende auch saustark , auch wenn es etwas getröpfelt  hat.
War auch alles Top  organisiert und noch mal ein Lob an Markus Eltern.

Olli

und denkt dran besser gehts mit F1 Adidiv !!


----------



## carboni (7. August 2006)

Iss zwar schunn alles gesaacht, will abber aach moin Senf los werdde:

Alles fast perfekt.

Freitag nachmittag, Wetter fast perfekt, bei der Ankunft zwei Schaffer (Markus (Sparcy) und Sparcy-Papa Stefan) an einer Art (Plastik)-Glaspalast getroffen. Daneben ein ordentlicher Stapel Holz (reicht bei mir fast den halben Winter) für das Lagerfeuer, zwei riesige Schwedenhölzer, und ein wenig Bölkstoff von Bitburger oder so. Parkplätze für Zelte und Autos, abschließbare Fahrradgarage, die Wellnessanlage mit Duschen vom Feinsten direkt nebenan.
Bald - waren alle da und die Wochenendhäuser, zum Teil eher als Hundehütte mit Diagnoseröhrencharakter konstruiert, aufgestellt.

Dann ging es richtig los, beinharte Radler auf die Bikes, Regen an und auf geht´s. Markus führte uns auf der ersten Tour durch die grüngraue Eifel. Die Freude auf das anschließende Duschen und Abendessen, verdrängten die Feuchte und Kälte zum größten Teil, so dass wir die leicht gekürzte schöne Tour richtig genießen konnten. Danke Markus. Nach den Duschen ging es zur Waldesruh zum Schlemmen, währenddessen sich Stefan (Sparcy-Papa) im strömenden Regen am Lagerfeuer abmühte, um uns einen gemütlich Abschluss zu bescheren.Danke Stefan. Mit allerlei Zauber gelang es dann wirklich noch im nun strömenden Regen ein Feuer zu entfachen und den ein oder anderen Treibstoff einzufüllen. Meinereiner musste wegen Überschwemmung seiner Hundehütte im Auto schlafen - sehr bequem.

Samstag morgen, alles schön feucht, wärmer und kein Regen, um neun zum Frühstück, *****-Sterne mit Allem. Danke Sparcy-Mama. Die Sonne kommt raus, jetzt geht´s zur Tour. Die 7-Maare-Tour (Thommes seine Spezialtour) war angesagt, herrlich. Sonne, Wolken und kein Regen, tolle Strecke mit g... Trails und vielen schönen Aussichten, keine Stürze, keine Pannen, ich denke Jede(r) kam auf seine Kosten. Danke Thomas. In der Zeltstadt hat der unermüdliche Stefan pünktlich das Feuer zum Grillen entfacht, feine Rindersteaks und ebenso feine Würstchen mitgebracht. Wir konnten die Seelen baumeln lassen, das Würstchen vor Duschgang reinziehen und den Bölkstoff kosten. Das erste Schwedenfeuer wurde angezündet. Nach dem Duschen - Gang Zwo: Hüftsteak vom Rind, ich hab´ gleich mal auf den Koppel nebenan nachgezählt, die waren noch alle da, hat trotzdem lecker geschmeckt. Nach dem Essen machten sich die Ersten auf den Nachhauseweg und der Rest nach mehr oder weniger langer Zeit in die Schlafgemächer.

Den Sonntag hat Thomas schon geschildert. Fazit: Wetter nicht so toll, dafür ein tolles Wochenende mit tollen Leuten.

Wem das zu lang war, der hätte erst den Schluss lesen sollen. Wer einen oder mehrere Fehler gefunden hat darf sie behalten. 

Gruß
Achim


----------

